# NSW 24/04 - Dalmeny Adrenalin Sports



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

And we think it's the fish that get hooked.

My recent forays into pelagic fishing (viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60850) have been eye popping. All I've learnt is how much I need to learn. A week of strong southerlies and seven metre swells to boot have provided time for work and quiet contemplation. It's even driven me to buy overpriced items from my local tackle store including replacement Sabiki jigs, circle hooks and jig heads. I think I'm an addict. I've also learnt that a keeper net can be mildly effective at keeping livies true to their name and that my half spooled 2500 Stradic may be mildly optimistic. However, there are only so many lessons that can be learned the easy way.

Last Wednesday was the first in a trifecta of great forecasts. Having to pick my daughter up from the bus station station at 11:40am negated any thoughts of an early start. I was however pre-packed and loaded with fishing gear and expectation before the bus arrived. I managed to be on the water by 12:30pm with not so much as an inkling that I'd missed the best conditions. It's not just the leaves that turn golden in Autumn.

Pulse rate 60.










I had two rigs that are worth describing to put what follows into context. I had my light rig whose purpose was to catch bait and toss plastics. It consisted of a ludicrous 2kg Jervis Walker rod with a 1500 Sedona reel, spooled with 8lb braid and 10lb leader. Catching bait on this was a challenge, but it did manage to subdue a 42cm Frigate Mackeral during my last sojourn. Then I had my 'heavy' rig, a 4-7kg Silstar rod (also with a clear glass tip) with a 2500 Stradic reel, half spooled with 15lb braid (maybe 100m left) and 20lb leader. This was my 'big game fish' livey setup (I will prevail).

My remaining concern was that the bait frenzy that greeted me a few weeks ago was an aberration. I managed to breathe some life back into my infirmed sounder, but it gasped little as I pedalled to the bait grounds. There were a couple of gulls bobbing on the meagre swells, but otherwise no sign of life or the fisher-folk that chase them. Did they know something I didn't? A black wall appeared from no-where on the sounder to suggest the opposite. I smiled.

Pulse rate 80.

The water was not discoloured but visibility had reduced from 10m to 5m from the week of big seas. Looking down I could still see a sea of green within the sea of blue. They weren't the Yakkas I had in mind, but Slimeys. I was neither a beggar nor a chooser, merely an opportunist. I unwrapped a Sabiki and clipped to it an old metal slug (without a treble) as weight. I deployed it on my light rod, casting towards the bommie that demanded the respect of continual attention. I let it sink and jigged it back. Nothing. I cast again across the school now visible at the surface. I slow retrieved it back through the Slimey masses for a couple of touches but no hookup. The third cast did no better. I ripped it back after it left the outskirts of the school. Something flashed past the jig. I couldn't make out what it was, but it was certainly no Slimey. It was many kilos of pelagic, a King, Mackerel or Tuna that took interest it my miserly bait jig, clipping off one of the size 10 Sabiki hooks on the way through.

Pulse rate 120.

With perfect timing, the next cast resulted in a multiple hookup with three Slimeys coming on board. I opened the hatch to retrieve my keeper net, only to discover it had migrated out of reach in the hull. Bugger. Another lesson learnt. All the Slimeys were large, perhaps 35cm. I picked the one most agitated and gave it some nose jewelry. I let it run out about 30m behind me. It played the game nicely by diving.

I continued to try for more bait in the hope of picking up a smaller Slimey or a Yakka. A guy and his family approached in a 14ft tinny. Such were the conditions that this did not seem at all dangerous. Upon spotting the schooling bat fish he decided to tow his one rod through the middle of them. He circled me not more that 20m away before heading off. Once again he returned, spreading smoke, engine noise, and associated raised voices throughout my sea of tranquillity. He lapped me three times before slowing down to ask me how I was doing. Instead of replying I asked him why, in such a huge sea full of life abundant, he needed to use me as a traffic cone. He sheepishly apologised in front of his embarrassed family and took off.

I managed a few more Slimeys before I lost the last hook from my Sabiki. That would have to do. I swapped the Sabiki for a plastic and started casting. I figured that there would be something lying in wait below the bait schools. I was in 8 to 12m of water, hardly big pelagic country, but worth a shot. A 5 knot breeze had blown up, making me reluctant to venture too far out in case it turned to something more substantial. I stayed near the bommie, getting hits but no hookups on the plastic other than a stinky Pike.

Then it happened.

The over-grown livey in under-depth water got smashed. I grabbed the rod from the holder behind me as it accelerated faster. I feathered the spool with my right hand, watching the braid disappear inexorably from the spool. The rod bent double behind me, the wrong direction to chase. Should I turn the yak around? I'd need first to pedal away to get it to turn, losing more line even faster. Before these thoughts had even fleeted through my mind I was down to the backing. Then 'ping'. Usain Bolt eat your heart out. That was at least 120m in less than 8 seconds.

Pulse rate 220.

I was doubled in adrenaline pain but unable to contain my laughter. I had been absolutely smoked. Saying I was toyed with would suggest the fish even knew I existed. I was the only one playing, and I was an under 12 playing with the big boys. What on earth takes a 35cm Slimey in 8m of water and disappears at 70 km/h? Whatever it was, I was unlikely to ever see it given the gear I was playing with. Luckily I learnt from the potential of last trip and brought my spare spool with me. It was spooled with 12lb braid. That'd show 'em!

I butterflied a dead Slimey and cast it out on the sadly lacking gear. After half an hour or so without interest I decided to cut a piece off, downsize my jig head and try to catch another with bait. I was soon successful, twice, replenishing my livey and my stock of future butterflies.

I decided to slowly tow the livey south, casting my plastic as I went. I found myself sitting in a massive ball of bait, both Slimeys and Yakkas, some 50m across and 1 to 5m from the surface. It was spooky bobbing up and down in the middle of such a predator's smorgasbord. I had visions of Orca rising to swallow me whole like some doctored Youtube clip.

Pulse rate 140.

My only serious touch on the plastic was a huge dead weight, squid-like in the way it released when near the surface, but far too large. My guess is that the giant cuttlefish have started to migrate in-shore for breeding. One I discovered later that day on the beach confirmed it. Snapper time! But not for me. My eyes were set firmly on the surface waters and those that migrate through it.

I noticed that my pedalling had failed to migrate me more than a hundred metres south. It became apparent that the current was racing north. Fighting against it would have been slow going and would only have succeeded in lifting my livey too near the surface. I decided to drift northward into territory that I haven't fished for years.

There was no interest in the Livey or the plastic as I drifted a km or so northward towards the big bommies of Dalmeny Point. I had heard that Kingfish like to sit in front of rock walls out of the current waiting for their prey to drift by. Sure this was meant to be in 30 to 50m deep water. Nevertheless I hoped to be that prey as I drifted past the front of the Bommie and the submerged wall of reef to the north. The main current north combined with the eastward rip out from the breach to produce slow moving eddies that did little but try to suck me towards the bommie no matter where I positioned myself. Every time my attention was drawn elsewhere I would reel around at the sound of breaking waves to see I was within 30m or so of the nastiness.










Pulse rate 130.

Bait was appearing on the sounder once more. It began beeping at me at high frequency indicating that there was a wealth of larger species there for a fill. I hooked another slow pulsing monolith of a giant cuttlefish hoping something pink may take a liking to my plastic mimic. My livey took off but no hookup resulted. The air was filling once again with tension as the sun continued its slow progress to the horizon. I deployed another butterflied Slimey and continued to cast my plastic at the wash and eddies.










Casting over the submerged wall, the plastic motored rightward soon after breaking the surface. I set the hook and turned to tow it away from the bommie. I felt the fish break the surface in a flurry of head shakes behind me. It provided clear identification without me needing to look. It was a Salmon. Once I'd extracted myself from danger I could turn once again to watch the fight. The next aerial display confirmed a huge head and solid body. This wasn't any Salmon. This was a PB Salmon.

Pulse rate 160.

My 2kg rod was the kind of joke I couldn't stop laughing at. It bent through the butt even as I held it half way to the first guide to try in vain to get some leverage. It stripped line, I gained line, it dived deep, I couldn't shift it, it ripped the rod tip so far under the yak that I almost thought I'd see the top guide on the other side. Anything more expensive than glass would have been toothpicks. But as useless as it was, my 2kg JW was unbreakable and wouldn't be denied. Finally, my battle was won with the third scoop of the net.










The imperfect measure on the brag mat on my lap said roughly 60cm, a PB by some distance. I swam it back into action before it turned tail and fled.

Pulse rate 170.










I continued drifting back and forth across the wall. What fallowed was mayhem. The next one I landed was slightly smaller but would have been a PB if not for the first. Another about 60cm self-released yak-side. It mattered not as the next cast was also smashed on the drop. But that fight had to be postponed as the heavy rig with the oversized butterflied Slimey went off. A short headshaking battle resulted in a thrown circle hook. At least this allowed me to resume the battle with my latest Salmon. My shoulders were tiring, the constant adrenaline was about to cause a serious accident, but the battles continued unabated.

Another Salmon was landed and released without a measure. Another Slimey was butterflied and deployed. Another plastic was extracted from the packet with shaking hands and cast towards the wash. This one hit bottom before getting smashed. This time there were no aerials, no easy ID. It fought deep, with powerful sustained runs, before circling below me, irresistible to the pathetic pull of my 2kg JW. Surely this was no Salmon. It was relentless. I just couldn't gain line. The heavy rig went off once more, but had to be ignored. Luckily it didn't hook up so I could keep concentrating on the task at hand. Finally I began to gain more line than I lost. Once I saw colour it was hard to believe my eyes. It was a kingfish mimicking Salmon. It was huge.

Pulse rate 180.

I was shaking my head. I couldn't believe mow much I wanted to land this Salmon.  It's only a salmon for goodness sake, but only seemed the wrong description in this case. Finally, the battle was won. The measure was near impossible, but 68cm was my best guess. It was indeed a keeper Kingfish size, a hoodlum in disguise, landed on a 2kg rod, 1500 Sedona and 8lb braid. It was also the largest fish I've yet caught from my yak, a PB PB no less. Photos were also impossible. There was no way I could hold this beast one handed at arm's length. It was perhaps 4kg, but I'm pretty bad at guessing weights.


















It too was released unharmed. I pulled in the large rig, nothing but a shredded head left as a witness. The salmon did not abate and continued to strike the plastic as the sun set in the west.










I landed a few more oversized models, but none to compete with the PB. The impending dusk made the ocean seem spookier by the minute, especially with the wealth of bait fish about. Oversized gulls sliced the surface at pace and varied angles. Bustups were occurring all around me as the sounder continued to sing piscatorial praise for what lay beneath. I saw something breaking the surface as great speed, slicing intrigue through the madness. These were no salmon. I cast my plastic in their general direction and ripped it back at pace. I was not surprised when it was hit, but the first seconds of fight sang of salmon. My disappointment was soon erased as it took off at blinding speed before shredding the leader.

Pulse rate 180.

It was the last plastic of the packet and a fitting end to an inspiring day. I was wiser for the experience. I may need more fire power, but I otherwise have the means at my disposal, no more than 2km from my doorstep in less than 10m of water. I can experience what it's like to be a Queenslander without the maroon war paint and madding crowds. My humble Dalmeny has all there is to offer, and I choose to accept that offer.

Adrenaline sports don't need ropes after all (but 20lb braid may help).


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

Awesome report, great read. I can't believe they make salmon that big. Well done.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Deefa said:


> I can't believe they make salmon that big.


Neither did I, but then I looked at the AKFF Hall of FAme. These don't even come close. 84cm!!!


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Top Work Ado - get yourself a broomstick and you'll be cleaning up on the snapper and kings in no time!


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Another great read Ado.........my pulse rate its still up!!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Saltist 6500 spooled with 39 lb braid/FC on it's way young fella. :lol: :lol:

Fabulous encounter. Ado, get some serious gear...


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Saltist 6500 spooled with 39 lb braid/FC


Nup. That would scare me (seriously). That's some big forces to try to do battle with. I think I'll stick to comparitively light for now. Maybe a 4000 with 20lb braid and 30lb leader. Still requires a bit of saving.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ado..... sob, sob... (just tears not a comment on your parentage)... why can't I get time off for good behaviour on weekdays like that.

Seriously good read and if you want to try I have some overhead gear you can borrow if you need to muscle up while the fish are still there.

cheers

John


----------



## freeyaker (Feb 26, 2013)

Great Read Ado, You got my heart pumping at the report! 
Hope you ll catch some of these fish in a near future. Respect for landing on light gear as well.

Boris


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great report...had me scrolling down 1 line at a time so I couldn't read ahead and spoil it.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't believe it has taken you this long to get out there and fish that amazing stretch of water, I have looked at it from shore many times and heard some great fish stories from around there.
Your wife will start to think you are having an affair 
Great read as always.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

The beauty of heavy gear is that it will allow the fish to tow you rather than just spooling you, that way you will get half a chance at tiring it out and seeing the beast. The problem is that sometimes, the fish decides the best direction to tow you is straight into that roaring bommie! 
Just remember, if you do get a crack it it with some heavier line class, keep the rod angle towards the bow if you are fighting up and down or you'll have a swim for sure. If the fish runs, use the opposite strategy to put the most drag pressure on it using your yak. That'll slow 'em down!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bunsen said:


> The beauty of heavy gear is that it will allow the fish to tow you rather than just spooling you, that way you will get half a chance at tiring it out and seeing the beast. The problem is that sometimes, the fish decides the best direction to tow you is straight into that roaring bommie!
> Just remember, if you do get a crack it it with some heavier line class, keep the rod angle towards the bow if you are fighting up and down or you'll have a swim for sure. If the fish runs, use the opposite strategy to put the most drag pressure on it using your yak. That'll slow 'em down!


Good advice Bunsen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Stuff the naysayers. Stay with the seriously undergunned. Just perhaps a bit more length? Why the hell would you put a livie out on a reel with no line on it! Great read as always Ado. I will look forward to the next installment. Hopefully with a better ending.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Just pictures and fancy words here time to move along...........


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

keza said:


> I can't believe it has taken you this long to get out there and fish that amazing stretch of water.


I've fished it quite a lot, but mainly around the reefs with plastics. The difference is that I've switched to live bait, something I thought only worked in deep water, and it's opened my eyes to the in-shore potential. I can't fish weekends, othes can't fish weekdays, so I've no-one else to give me 'out wide' courage and nothing but my own failings to learn from. The solo thing also has me wondering about heavy gear and drag settings. A good solo motto (in all things) is "When in doubt, don't",

It could also just be the time of year. I'll learn more as I go.


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Horse Ado. Horse. Well done mate. Terrific report.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

In all seriousness Im loving your reports Ado, in particular your reference to the Jarvis Walker fishing rods. Just goes to show the fish don't care much for expensive gear, mind you as some have mentioned it might make the fight a bit easier on you!!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ado Ado Ado

Bream sized snapper, snapper sized bream
and now its kingfish sized salmon
What's next? (apart from salmon sized kingfish)
Marlin sized gar maybe? better ask Beekeeper about that one


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Epic report as usual Ado. Great read.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

nezevic said:


> Stuff the naysayers. Stay with the seriously undergunned. Just perhaps a bit more length? Why the hell would you put a livie out on a reel with no line on it! Great read as always Ado. I will look forward to the next installment. Hopefully with a better ending.


_Hic sunt dracones_.
If you're going to take your bait for a swim, you better have a long strong leash!

Cool report Ado! It reminded me of fishing here, fishing the jackmack and/or green mack as you find them and tossing plastics around. Much nicer conditions plus fish in your report.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Great stuff, a very enjoyable trip report. And what a learning experience. Many moons ago I caught a 12lb (before kilos were invented) salmon while live baiting off the rocks, he thought he was a kingy too! Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice Ado and that bommie would have to be a local hotspot when able to work it safely.

And stay light as you are game to use, it is just so much more fun.


----------



## aussiemaca (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks ado
my favourite post of the year , thus far


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Some cracking salmon there, such great fighters on light tackle like you were using. 
Shame you were outgunned by the monsters.

I'm no Sabiki connoisseur, but I'm pretty sure that they are meant to be fished vertically with slow lifts of the rod, rather than casted and retrieved. Evidently your method works, but it may be more prone to tangles etc


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

CLJB said:


> Some cracking salmon there, such great fighters on light tackle like you were using.
> Shame you were outgunned by the monsters.
> 
> I'm no Sabiki connoisseur, but I'm pretty sure that they are meant to be fished vertically with slow lifts of the rod, rather than casted and retrieved. Evidently your method works, but it may be more prone to tangles etc


Sabiki weren't designed to be fished in any particular way
They tend to be lowered and jigged only to avoid tangles, and also because when bait gathering you tend to be over the bait (jetties, wharves, on a boat etc)

If you cast and have tangle issues, cut them in half


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Ah I see. I had never thought of casting or trimming it down, I'll have to give it a go I guess.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That's been my (limited) experience too. I initially tried just dropping them and jigging them. Tha didn't work at all. Then I tried casting a small way, and retrieving and got hits when retrieving near the bottom. I vary it now. If the school is near the surface then I cast and retrieve near the surface. If they are deeper I let it sink. I'm careful when casting, and feather it at the end to lay it out. I am yet to get a tangle from a cast.

It tangles horrendously with a multiple hookup though.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I also troll mine with a chrome spoon at the end. You can cover more distance, and the spoon is irresistible to green macks. I find the sure way to get macrame is to leave it dead stick in the water as you drift.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice work Ado, nothing like a good pantsing to give the heart muscle a fillip, apart from finally landing one of the beasts. That second salmon warranted drug testing IMHO.

Thanks for the tips about casting and trolling sabiki's dudes!


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

using a slightly heavier sinker on the end of the jig will help avoid tangles as it keeps a decent amount of tension on the string, also I often clip off every second dropper, but I have found it makes the jig slightly less attractive to livies.
The best solution is to get one of those fancy "interline" style bait jig rods, or make your own out of some PVC pipe like I did ( see DIY ).


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thats a great idea bunsen, I have loads of PVC lying around in my garage as my brother uses it to make oversized potato cannons :lol:. Could you link me your DIY post? I couldn't find it.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

viewtopic.php?f=95&t=52805&p=542519&hilit=+bait+jig#p542519


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Jon, bunsen already PM'd me


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Triffic report Ado - one of your best!

Thoroughly enjoyed this bit:



> "Last Wednesday...
> 
> ....my half spooled 2500 Stradic may be mildly optimistic....
> 
> ...


Had *exactly* the same experience up here the next day (Thursday). Except my 2500 Stradic was fully spooled.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

A most enjoyable read, you and a few others here can really paint the picture in words  
Jealous of your location and your skill in capturing your trip in words !



Ado said:


> A good solo motto (in all things) is "When in doubt, don't",


Agree !

Steve


----------

